# Thermos cooked whole grain



## Marble42 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thermos-cooked whole grains

Needed items:
1. Whole grains (spelt, buckwheat, oats, wheat…)
2. Thermos

Recipe for a cup of thermos-cooked whole grains:
-Take one cup of spelt (or other grain), rinse it, then soak in purified water for 6-12 hours. 
-Rinse again with purified water. 
-Place it in a one-quart/one-liter thermos (funnel can be used). Smaller thermos can be used when preparing less.
-Boil purified water and pour it in the thermos. 
-Close the thermos. 

All done. This can be left overnight, and then in the morning warm breakfast can be served for the whole family. Water shouldn’t be thrown away because it contains all sorts of nutrients. In essence, the water is “grain milk”. This is a healthy alternative to cereals+milk. 

One can add coconut oil/butter on top, or perhaps honey and some cinnamon, depending on the taste. Very nourishing, digestible, healthy, easy to prepare.

Feel free to share this recipe with the world (-:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks! Welcome to the group from Arizona. Sit a spell, and tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you, and welcome from Mississippi!

Now you've added a thermos to my bugout bag!

Gonna have to try this!


----------

